# how exactly do you clone?



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 2, 2006)

i've seen alot about cloning, so exactly how and what is the process to do it?  any answers appreciated.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 2, 2006)

Courtesy of Hick.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2441

I'm gonna move this over to Propagation section.


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 3, 2006)

that was an awesome thread hick, ty i searched and couldn't find what i needed, which is why i posted...sorry bout where i posted, and thanks so much for that link.  it answered alot of questions


----------



## KADE (Nov 5, 2006)

thas called a cloner..   you can build one for $35


----------



## Growdude (Nov 16, 2006)

This is how I clone works 100%
Take cutting at 45 deg. angle.
remove first set of fan leaves.
Use root hormone on cut as soon as you cut it.

Then place it in 1x1 rockwool cube, soak cube first.
Place in tray add a weak bloom solution (optional), last time I used clonex, but ive also used hydoponic grow solution, fill tray up till it just touches the rockwool, maybe up to 3/16" of the bottom of cube.

Use a floro light right above clone top, I use no dome no misting just keep solution at the bottom of the cube.

2 weeks later roots will be coming out of the cube.

Now I know of all kinds of methods but this allways works and very easy.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Nov 16, 2006)

i use the same basic method mentioned by Growdude...except i do a little variance....

i only trim the edges of the bottom leaf (see pic)...and i also use peet pellets (not rockwell cubes) ...when i take my cutting i dip in Wilson gel...then lightly score the edges around the stem part that will be covered by the pellet...CAREFUL...if you score too deep your clone will die...if done properly you get lots of roots shooting out everywhere within about 6 days...dip again...then give my 45 angle cut...dip again...and insert into pellet...squeezing so the pellet is firm yet not too tight around the stem

i get roots in about 5 to 8 days with about a 95% success rate...

these roots shown are from clones i just took ...roots in 8 days


----------



## Growdude (Nov 16, 2006)

Maybe ill try that scoreing method next time.
The reason I remove the first set of fan leaves is I take the 45 deg. cut right below the internode of the fan leaves this gives a couple extra cuts to go into the rockwool, sorta like the extra scoreing.


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 9, 2006)

Hello,

when you score the stem are you going across or are you going length wise?


----------



## Treebeard (Dec 13, 2006)

Has anyone tried splitting the stem, just the bottom centimeter or so, aparently it increases the amount of roots etc??


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 17, 2006)

Offspring_36 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried splitting the stem, just the bottom centimeter or so, aparently it increases the amount of roots etc??


 
Doesn't help, and in fact can destroy the cells. Your roots generally come from the where the nodes were on the clone, not so much the cut.  Node cells on the cuttings have to  differentiate and convert to some actual root cells, so that the plant can again process nutrients. The diagonal cut is just to open the cells so that the plant can draw enough nutrients until it can regrow it's root structure. To create more roots, you need more node sites below your medium, to become root sites. 2-3 is a pretty good number, tho' even one node site will get them started.
There is a method where you can skin some of the flesh off the stem of the clone to get more rooting sites, but I'm not sure what it's called.  Never worked for me anyway.  Best way is just to trim the bottom leaves off, exposing the nodes.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Dec 17, 2006)

Mr. Bud said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> when you score the stem are you going across or are you going length wise?


 

i use a slight angle when scoring....you want to be very careful you don't go too deep....a LIGHT breaking of the outer layer of the skin is what you are aimiung for...BEWARE...you will probably ruin a few cuttings before you get the hang of it...lord knows i did


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys.. I have a few plants that took realy well.  My biggest problem so far was the clones that I got had mites... I think I have them under control now but I do believe that it may have stunted their growth a little... 
Ldy, thanks also for that link... I will be looking that one over as well.. Lots of info to digest..lol


----------

